# My Two Cats



## xdshootergirl (Jun 28, 2009)

My two cats, stalking a squirrel.


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like some baiting going on there. My cats would go right through the screen.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a bunch of cats out here on the woods. Some are outside/barn cats and who are indoors .One of my indoor cats will fetch like a dog if you wad up some paper and toss it. All of them are crazy. On the down side there is not a rabbit within 200 yards of this place :anim_lol: But no mice either :smt023 

You got a couple good looking felines there. THat squirrel looks like he don't know if he wants to break bad or run for cover.:smt082


----------

